# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Pueblos de España

## perdiguera

SOS DEL REY CATÓLICO

Abro este hilo para que pongamos imágenes y curiosidades de pueblos que merecen la pena ser visitados, bien por su arquitectura, su entorno, su historia o su comida.

Suelen ser estos pueblos pequeños oasis de tranquilidad y que están deseosos de que el turismo sencillo vaya por allí y se hospede, se restaure y se lleve un recuerdo imborrable de la visita de tal manera que recomiende a otros el visitarles o incluso repetir uno mismo la visita.

Se me ocurre que hay muchos pueblos así por España y que la mayoría de nosotros los desconocemos y que publicando aquí podemos darles un empujón para que mejoren su calidad de vida.

Comienzo en este hilo con Sos del Rey Católico pero igualmente podría haber puesto el reportaje que le hice a Montañana, a Aínsa o el de Bagergue… en fin que hay muchos y a mí me gustan.



















































Para más información: 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sos_del_Rey_Cat%C3%B3lico
http://www.caiaragon.com/es/municipi...loc=528&tipo=0

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),jlois (17-dic-2013),Los terrines (17-dic-2013),maltcof (22-ene-2014),sergi1907 (17-dic-2013)

----------


## aberroncho

Me parece muy acertado que hayas abierto este hilo. Voy a rebuscar en mis archivos las fotos de algunos pueblos con mucho encanto. Las que has puesto son una maravilla.
A ver si entre todos damos a conocer todos estos pueblos que merecen la pena visitarlos.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente idea perdiguera.

Para este hilo si que tengo un buen archivo fotográfico, en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo iré poniendo algunos pueblos interesantes.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buena idea, Perdiguera. Le auguro a este hilo un futuro mejor que el del que sera

----------

perdiguera (17-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

> Muy buena idea, Perdiguera. Le auguro a este hilo un futuro mejor que el del que sera


Eso que dices será muy difícil, pero si se acercara a la mitad sería estupendo y será gracias a todos, pues entre todos podremos poner muchos lugares bonitos que este país tiene y que la mayoría desconocemos.

----------


## sergi1907

SIURANA DE PRADES

Empiezo mi aportación en este hilo con el precioso pueblo de Siurana, en el Priorat, un lugar que no me canso de visitar y desde el que se tienen unas vistas excelentes del embalse.















Más información
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciurana_de_Tarragona

http://www.turismepriorat.org/es/com...cipios/siurana

Un saludo

----------

ben-amar (22-dic-2013),embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),F. Lázaro (23-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),Los terrines (22-dic-2013),maltcof (22-ene-2014),perdiguera (22-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

De verdad que Siurana es precioso. Hace tiempo que no voy y me lo has recordado. Gracias.

----------

sergi1907 (23-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Buena idea la de crear este hilo tocayo, cuando tenga más tiempo también haré mi aportación.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> De verdad que Siurana es precioso. Hace tiempo que no voy y me lo has recordado. Gracias.


Ya tenemos una excusa para volver a vernos, un paseo por la zona :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Serà difícil compaginar tu trabajo y el mio. Pero ten por seguro que lo intentaré.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado visitando un pueblo que me encanta: Linares de la Sierra, que se encuentra en el norte de la provincia de Huelva, muy  cerca de Aracena. Para empezar os pongo el enlace a la wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linares_de_la_Sierra

Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-mar-2014),FEDE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Os pongo unas instantáneas del paseo por el pueblo:





















Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-mar-2014),FEDE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (30-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

La panadería, que estaba cerrada:



Pero se podía avisar en el huerto al panadero:













Si os habéis fijado el pueblo es de piedra, y hay un montón de mosaicos en el suelo, que amí me han recordado a los de los pueblos de la vecina Portugal, aunque en Linares lo más característico son los mosaicos a la puerta de las casas, a modo de albombras, que creo que llaman "llanos o empedraos"; aquí tenéis algunos:







Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-mar-2014),FEDE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (30-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Y termino:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (31-mar-2014),F. Lázaro (30-mar-2014),FEDE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (30-mar-2014),willi (31-mar-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Me encanta la tranquilidad que se respira, muy lejos del día a día que nos toca vivir por aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La verdad que la zona norte de Huelva hay unos pueblos y paisajes preciosos, y de gastronomía... ya os podéis imaginar jeje.

----------


## perdiguera

Este verano, como todos los años desde hace ya unos quinquenios, he ido a Pals a casa de un amigo a pasar unos días.
Mientras que las mujeres están en la playa, yo me voy de visita por el Empordà, con la excusa de que hay que comprar algo para la comida. Y me recorro algunos pueblos de esa comarca que son para pasearlos, aunque siempre me falta tiempo.
Comenzaremos con Palau-Sator, seguiremos por Peratallada, Monells y acabaremos en Madremanya.
Están hechas en dos mañanas cortas, la primera los dos primeros y la segunda los últimos, con el cutre móvil por lo que las imágenes dan lo que dan de sí. Escaso mega y medio cada una.
Pero con ser pobres las imágenes no quita que los pueblos sean preciosos y merezcan estar en este hilo. 
Lo pondré en cuatro mensajes, uno por cada pueblo seleccionando las imágenes más decentes.

Palau-Sator: se trata de la capital de un municipio pequeño con unos 300 habitantes censados situado en el Bajo Ampurdán que tiene orígenes románicos. Son de destacar los restos de su castillo y su iglesia, así como una plaza donde hay un torreón y un pozo cubierto con una cúpula de piedra.

















Continua...

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),HUESITO (10-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (10-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Peratallada: Es un pueblo precioso perteneciente al municipio de Forallac y donde viven unos 400 vecinos. Es un conjunto de arquitectura medieval perfectamente conservado que ofrece unos paseos que te hacen levantar el espíritu. Paseas por sus callejas y te remontas fácilmente a siglos atrás.  Al medievo lo tienes tan cerca que casi lo hueles.






















Continuará...

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),HUESITO (10-feb-2015),Jonasino (10-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (10-feb-2015),willi (10-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Monells: forma parte del municipio de Cruïlles, Monells i Sant Sadurní de l’Heura, uno de los términos municipales más extensos del Bajo Ampurdán. Unos doscientos afortunados viven todo el año allí.
Tiene una plaza porticada preciosa, por sólo verla a ella merece la pena la visita. Pero el pueblo es más que la plaza; callejuelas, arcos, portales, inscripciones y detalles jalonan la visita que, inevitablemente, parece corta siempre.



















Este se merece una segunda tanda de fotos

Continúa...

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con Monells.















Acabamos con Madremanya

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Madremanya: Este municipio no pertenece al Ampurdán sino al Gironés. La distancia a Monells es de 4 kilómetros, por lo que la distinta adscripción no puede cambiar el tipo de entorno, que sigue siendo precioso.

















Y esto es lo que dio de sí mi visita veraniega a los pueblos del Ampurdán.

Espero que os haya gustado.

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),Jonasino (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Llama la atención lo bien cuidados y limpios que están esos pueblos... se ve que son refugio para veraneantes y turistas y están llenos de vida.
En esa terracita con los músicos por la noche tiene que estarse de muerte y hasta fresquito por muy verano que sea...jejeje
Una maravilla Perdiguera.
Gracias.

----------


## aberroncho

Preciosas fotos de unos pueblos con mucho encanto. Gracias Prediguera

Yo voy a poner una fotos de un pueblo muy distinto a estos que acabamos de ver, pero que presume de ser uno de los más bonitos de Andalucía. FRIGILIANA (Málaga)

----------

FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015),Jonasino (10-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015)

----------


## aberroncho

Sigo con Frigiliana....

----------

FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),willi (11-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

También en la Axarquía hay pueblos preciosos.
Gracias Aberroncho.

----------


## Jonasino

En Frigiliana supongo que no se puede echar la culpa al empedrao....je.je

----------


## FEDE

Preciosos los pueblos del Ampurdán tocayo, me han encantado, en verano se debe estar ahí de lujo en comparación con las temperaturas que sufrimos por aquí por Sevilla, gracias por mostrárnoslos.

Precioso también el reportaje de Frigiliana Aberroncho, este me pilla más cerca y ya lo conozco, un lujo también en verano disfrutar de sus terrazas por las noches, gracias también por recordarlo.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Cerca de Benasque y perteneciente a su término municipal se encuentra el pueblecito de Anciles, un lugar recogido, pequeño, que conserva la impronta de aquello que cada vez se hecha de menos: historia, silencio y calidad de vida.

Unas imágenes de una reciente visita.





















sigue

----------

embalses al 100% (19-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (16-nov-2015),HUESITO (17-nov-2015),Jonasino (16-nov-2015),Los terrines (16-nov-2015),sergi1907 (16-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza.

----------

embalses al 100% (19-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (16-nov-2015),HUESITO (17-nov-2015),Jonasino (16-nov-2015),Los terrines (16-nov-2015),sergi1907 (16-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonito reportaje y bonito pueblo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

perdiguera (16-nov-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

El pueblo de Graus, situado en la orilla del río Ésera, un poco antes de la cola del embalse de Barasona, tiene unos 2500 habitantes y conserva edificios que hablan de un pasado con más esplendor que el que tiene hoy. 
Con motivo de un viaje de hace semanas le hice unas cuantas fotos.
Primero un paseo por sus calles y luego la plaza mayor.

----------

aberroncho (15-dic-2015),embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2015),HUESITO (15-dic-2015),Los terrines (15-dic-2015),sergi1907 (15-dic-2015),willi (22-dic-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora la plaza mayor

















Esto es todo.

----------

aberroncho (15-dic-2015),embalses al 100% (16-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2015),HUESITO (15-dic-2015),Los terrines (15-dic-2015),sergi1907 (15-dic-2015),willi (22-dic-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Un breve paseo por este pueblo histórico. 

5

 

 



 



 

 

5

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (28-dic-2016),frfmfrfm (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (26-dic-2016),Jonasino (26-dic-2016),Los terrines (26-dic-2016),perdiguera (26-dic-2016),willi (27-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Sigue abierto el Parador que había arriba cerca de arco?

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que está abandonado.

----------

Jonasino (26-dic-2016)

----------

